# help with arborist certification exam



## defensiblespace (Oct 27, 2009)

I am taking the arborist exam on Nov 6th. I am feeling pretty confident about the exam with the exception of the tree identification part. I know just about everything that grows in the woods around here, but am unfamiliar with many of the trees on the list. My question is what will the tree identification part of the exam be like? Will there be pictures of the trees and if so, what parts of the tree. Also, if there are pictures, are they in color. Is it multiple choice as well? Am I also supposed to know the scientific name of the trees? Any advice about any part of the exam would be helpful. Thank you


----------



## maestro (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck on the test! I took it last year and passed! The tree id we had was all pictures. They were in color and had whole tree, leaf, flower and fruit. Don't remember if there were buds shown. Multiple choice and had common plus scientific name listed. I switched honey locust with black (or was it black locust with honey??) Anyway, read the questions carefully and answer what they are asking you...not what you think they are asking you.


----------



## defensiblespace (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks maestro. I've been beating myself up trying to memorize the scientific names of all of these trees. I guess I can relax a little bit on that now. The junipers and arborvitaes are still driving me crazy trying to identify them apart. I downloaded and copied all of the trees from the Virginia Tech dendrology website. Hopefully that should be a pretty good study tool.


----------



## newsawtooth (Oct 27, 2009)

We are at a disadvantage in the West when it comes to tree identification. There just are not that many species other than conifers. I took the list, some identification books and went to some of the local parks. It was easier for me to retain the information when I saw trees and identified the ones I didn't know with the help of the books. If you have the ISA study guide, the chapter quizzes are representative of the questions. Frankly, I was a little disappointed with the test. I was hoping for something a little more challenging in light of the way some people throw the certification around. Best of luck.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 27, 2009)

newsawtooth said:


> I took the list, some identification books and went to some of the local parks. It was easier for me to retain the information when I saw trees and identified the ones I didn't know with the help of the books.


That is the principal value of the certification process--nudging folks to combine book learning and field experience to get better at what they do.


> Frankly, I was a little disappointed with the test. I was hoping for something a little more challenging in light of the way some people throw the certification around.


YOu are not alone. Maybe you can make a difference if you express that to the test-givers.


----------



## defensiblespace (Oct 27, 2009)

newsawtooth said:


> We are at a disadvantage in the West when it comes to tree identification. There just are not that many species other than conifers. I took the list, some identification books and went to some of the local parks. It was easier for me to retain the information when I saw trees and identified the ones I didn't know with the help of the books. If you have the ISA study guide, the chapter quizzes are representative of the questions. Frankly, I was a little disappointed with the test. I was hoping for something a little more challenging in light of the way some people throw the certification around. Best of luck.


I agree that we are at a bit of a disadvantage being in the West. At least where I am. I live and work at over 6k feet elevation. Very few of the trees that grow up here are listed on the exam. As for the exam being easy, is this because the information in the exam study guide is presented in a way that is easy to understand? Just playing devil's advocate here. I think the whole point is that you want people to grasp the concepts and pass the exam so that they are given a chance to succeed at what they do. After you pass, you need so many CEU's to continue to hold on to the license. This is what I feel is important is building on your education and keeping up to date with new practices and information. If I wanted to take a really hard test, I would have been a doctor or a lawyer, but then I would probably hate my job. I am certainly not trying to be disrespectful to newsawtooth's opinion, just voicing my own. Then again, I haven't even taken the test yet, so I will save the rest of my random acts of opinion tossing for later. By the way, the park idea is a good one. I will have to look for something in Reno since there are a wider variety of trees growing in that area.


----------



## newsawtooth (Oct 28, 2009)

The exam was easy because it did not address in detail more than a basic understanding of arboriculture. The primary focus of the exam is safety (ANSI standards) and a cursory treatment of the rest of tree work. I'll be interested to hear what you think. Don't get me wrong, I am not advocating the requirement of a trade school course, because I likely would not have pursued it. I was just hoping for a more challenging exam. Treeseer is right, it is just a starting point and if it gets people to think critically and thoroughly about arboriculture, then it has served its purpose. The parks in Reno should be good. Sacramento has some good specimens as well if you are ever that way. Best of luck.


----------



## wildfire4104 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Good or bad?*

I am also taking the test November 6th.

I have read all of the responses here and am a bit worried when i read that the test was easy. I realize that its all relative, but most of the people I have spoke with had to retake it atleast once. I have been (like defensiblespace) beating myself up trying to memorize the trees.  My questions is, If while taking the end of chapter workbook (in the arborist exam study guide) if you can answer the questions at about 95% correct, is that a good indication of how the exam will go? I have worked my way through the study guide, answering all of the questions, and I am still nervous about the exam. How accurate is the statement that the exam also should also cover information learned through experience learned "on the job", how much does this hold up?

I know that was more that one questions, but please help.

:spam:


----------



## maestro (Nov 1, 2009)

Wildfire: I felt that that the test and book went along pretty well about 85% of the time. The rest of the test you should know from work experience or common sense. The tree ID part really shouldn't be that hard either if you have been paying attention to the trees you've been working on up till now. If you read the book and do well on the chapter quizes, you're probably going to do just fine. I wouldn't say it was "easy" because there are too many personal factors involved with taking any test. If you lock up due to test anxiety, you're toast. Take your time and read the questions correctly. That's the biggest thing. Make sure you're answering the questions that are being asked...not what you "think" they are asking. Several questions were leading and I had to read them a few times to make sure I was answering correctly. Good luck!


----------



## newsawtooth (Nov 2, 2009)

WF, the notion that the test covers things that one would learn on the job is a little misleading. It assumes that most experiences are the same and that all people are taking the test with experience working for a professional tree service. I was in fire for awhile as well and there were no questions that I knew the answer to from working in fire and aviation. I just haven't had the experience of someone like Maestro who works in an area with a variety of species and professional crews. If you know and understand the material and concepts in the ISA study guide, ANSI booklets the test will be easy. There were a lot of questions concerning tree preservation, the tree/soil relationship, and safety, (like crossing the breakaway chains on a chipper under the hitch). Maestro is right about adhering to some test taking strategies as well. As for the ID's, you don't have most of those species on the east side of the Sierras as you know, a good guide book is about the best you can do. Best of luck.


----------



## defensiblespace (Nov 4, 2009)

I heard a statistic today at the exam prep that only 35% of the people taking the test for the first time pass. I'm feeling really good about this exam, but I am going to keep my fingers crossed. Thanks for all the help people have posted.


----------



## wildfire4104 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Getting nervous now...*

Thanks for the help everyone. The test is tomorrow. I am comfortable about tree i.d. now, but getting a tad concerned that a few of the instructors for the review class all made sure to tell me that I shouldn't be dissappointed if I fail the first time. Now I hope this is just based on the statistic about 35% failure, and not some clairvoyance regarding my test outcome. Either way, thanks again everyone, and I will hopefully have a good idea how I did after the test. I am glad to have the review over, there seemed to be more than one currently certified arborist's in the class for CEU's that had the attitude that they were the greatest thing to ever touch a tree and that they had done it all (I'm sure that defensible space could pick out a few from the this last week), but I suppose that follows you into any profession....ah well, thanks again.

:spam:


----------



## HighGuy (Nov 6, 2009)

*Still schooling, but ...*

Good Luck DS & WF! 
Hi all! This my first anything on ArboristSite. I have been in trees since I was 20. Now at 40 something(-lol-) I am back in school. I will be going on my 2nd year in Plant Sciences, heading for a degree. I was curious if anyone could point me to the study guides.(ISA & ANSI) I have a bit of time to go, but after bumping into this, I figure it would be a good way to stay up on my future endeavor. If they are on-line or where ever, if you would point a direction, I'd much appreciate it. Thanks in advance for any info. -Newbie-


----------



## defensiblespace (Nov 6, 2009)

I took the test, but won't find out for 2-3 weeks if I passed. How anticlimactic! I knew a lot of what was on there, but was also thrown off by several others. A lot of what was on there was not covered in the study guide at all. For example the question about breakaway chains on a trailer. Several of the questions seemed that they could have had 2 right answers as well. One example, the purpose of cabling a limb is to? Support the union and prevent the limb from breaking were both possible answers. Seems like both of them would be correct. We'll see. Hopefully I passed.


----------



## wildfire4104 (Nov 6, 2009)

*finally done.....i hope.*

No kidding ds! I would have loved to get the test results right then. There were some tricky questions on the exam, some of which I would kill to know what they considered "correct". As for the cabling, I put to support the union. You really could tell which questions did not come from the text. I did like that the imfamous trailer chain question was on there. I was surprised that there were not more biology questions on the exam. 

Guess we hold our breathe and hope to get a large envelope in the mail in 2-3 weeks. 

:spam:


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Nov 6, 2009)

hope you all passed the test. It is not at all an easy test. You must pay attention to wording. I would say that it's normal for folks to fail the first, don't feel bad if ya do. I would recomment pearson vue training ctr's for the exam, doing it computer based. it's only 100 bucks and you get your score all done up instantly. 

the biggest help for test prep for me was the ISA cd rom pack. They are the best prep for that test.


----------



## ntg84 (Nov 8, 2009)

Im glad I found this site tonight, as my exam is on Tuesday the 10th. I really haven't studied enough I dont think, but I know the book pretty well right now, with the exception of the climbing chapter. I have never had training or experience there, so I'm a little worried about it. Does the test deal much with the specifics, like will there be a multiple choice question about knots? 

Everything else in the study guide is a refresher from college, so I'm trying to nail down some things relating to tree biology, soil, and the climbing thing. I'm pretty decent at tree ID and not worried there. 

Can you all give me some more advice, as you've taken it? Did the test draw more from one area of knowledge than the other? Any help would be great at this point. Thanks guys!


----------



## defensiblespace (Nov 20, 2009)

*passed it!*

Just found out I passed the exam. I saw my listing on the ISA website this morning before I have even received my paperwork. Thanks newsawtooth for that tip. As for any questions on the exam, I will do my best to cover what I remember. Obviously there is a little bit of everything. I remember several questions on tree bio being on the test. There where some specific questions about how water percolates through different soil layers. I also remember questions about tree decay and how it relates to cabling / bracing. There was the question about how to attach your trailer's breakaway chains. I had heard of that one before. The trickiest part of the exam was how things were worded. I felt there could have been 2 correct answers to several of the questions. Not everything on the test was covered in the study guide. The exam does require that you use common sense for the answers and draw on past knowledge or experience. When I read through the study guide, there were several topics that I felt I wanted to learn more about. I looked up info on the internet and even watched vids on youtube. I also copied the review questions after each chapter in the study guide and tested myself over and over again until I knew everything backwards and forwards. The test is 200 questions and is all multiple choice. The only pics on the exam is for the tree id of which there are 8. Everyone had mentioned the honey locust and black locust being on there, so I made sure I could tell the difference between the two. Sure enough they were both on there. You need a 72% to pass, so that means you can get 55 wrong and still pass. Sounds easy enough, but oddly enough only 35% of first timers pass.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Nov 20, 2009)

ntg84 said:


> Im glad I found this site tonight, as my exam is on Tuesday the 10th. I really haven't studied enough I dont think, but I know the book pretty well right now, with the exception of the climbing chapter. I have never had training or experience there, so I'm a little worried about it. Does the test deal much with the specifics, like will there be a multiple choice question about knots?
> 
> Everything else in the study guide is a refresher from college, so I'm trying to nail down some things relating to tree biology, soil, and the climbing thing. I'm pretty decent at tree ID and not worried there.
> 
> Can you all give me some more advice, as you've taken it? Did the test draw more from one area of knowledge than the other? Any help would be great at this point. Thanks guys![/QUOTe If you think you're decent on the tree id, then i'd really hammer on some studying. They throw weird wording, and some of the pics in the ID are questionable. The best prep i found was the pack of cd roms from ISA for test prep. Those have great mini tests and you can even keep your scores and turn them in for your required ceu's. Gd luck and don't be complacent. I thought i was decent on everything, and i did not pass the first go round. I relied on an id book and the Arborists study guide. Then a friend told me about the cds, they help a lot. But, the RIGHT experience, is hard to beat! Good luck . Also know your stuf on fertilizers, soils, etc. and the climbing is minimal as well as the cabling and lightning protection.


----------



## lync (Nov 21, 2009)

I recently passed the test myself. This site at virginia tech is awsome, and helped me pass the id portion http://www.cnr.vt.edu/DENDRO/DENDROLOGY/factsheets.cfm

When you get to this page go to the lower left and you will see angiospermn /gymnosperms.

click on one or the other and it will take you to an alphabetical list of trees click on the tree you want to study and it will give you a great photo of the leaf.stem/buds seeds/fruit/overall shape of the tree. 
I used the list from isa of trees that would be on the test. It was great.
Let me know what you think. Good luck

Corey


----------



## wildfire4104 (Nov 21, 2009)

Checked the ISA website yesterday morning, and I'm listed as an Arborist, so I guess I passed. That is the coolest way to check! Still a bit nervous until the certificate is in my hand. After completing the test, I'd say that I was a bit dissapointed with the amount of questions that did not come from the text. I am curious to see what everybody put for the most common type of safety device when working along the road. I chose safety vests, just due to previous experience doing abatement with Department of Transportation. 

Congrats to all that passed!

:spam:


----------



## defensiblespace (Nov 21, 2009)

I used that Virginia Tech site as well. I actually printed out each of the fact sheets from the trees that were listed for the exam. It cost me a lot of money in printer ink, but now I have a binder worth keeping. I would agree this site was a huge help. The tree pics on the exam were not nearly as good. I was able to pick the correct answer on a few of the trees because some of the answer choices were not trees on the list. Don't rely on memorizing the list though. As for the rest of the exam, I feel the main focus was biology, safety, pruning, construction and a handful of questions about decay. I would recommend reading the study guide from cover to cover and know your key terms at the beginning of each chapter. Good luck.


----------



## defensiblespace (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats Wildfire. I know what you mean. I'm anxious for my certificate to arrive as well.


----------



## newsawtooth (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice work guys. Congratulations, it was apparent from your posts that you took the studying part seriously. What's next? Studying for the Utility test? Quick arborist story: A friend was working at a golf course, bright guy, a lawyer, and no slouch when it came to hard work. The golf course hired a new arborist and my friend was asking him some questions about the different tree species on the course. After about a half day of questions the arborist turns to him and says "If you are not an arborist there are only two types of trees that you should know, leafies and pokies". My friend stopped talking to that schmuck. Blows my mind that someone could be that arrogant only because he passed a pretty easy test. Have to go bid on a pokey removal now, good job gang.


----------



## wildfire4104 (Nov 23, 2009)

Finally got the cert. I do have to say, that in hindsight, it wasn't too tough of a test. I would say that based on the amount of information that comes out of the book, I studied the book far more than I needed too. I am still curious how a test that is given nation wide, can be based so heavily on work experience that as we all know varies so greatly based on location. 

:spam:


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Nov 24, 2009)

I took it in IL.in 97 . all I had to study with was the ISA CA book from that time. we were about of the last to have real samples of leaves & twigs for Tree ID now they have a Set of Pic's for all just so each of the tests are given the same, CA. may be the only difference. Now I am a ISA proctor for the tests the ones I have seen are about the same as in 97 just far different questions some of the Domains have changed. Looking back I should have become certified far sooner I had been doing tree work for 17 years, I had a background that made it less of a strain, but I know now I should have done it in 88 or 89 . I know that a lot of people think that it is all a money scam on CEU's and the re-certification and it may be you don't get much for free anymore but it has been better with it than without. People working for the City, County & State and of course Home Owners. 
I do believe that a Certified Arborist should be a Climber, a Working Tree Worker and not just some one that may be in the Office of a tree co..
but that is just me.


----------

